

Django eCommerce Solution: LFS - an Open Sourced online shop. - pajju
http://demo.getlfs.com/

======
davecap1
If you're interested in Django e-commerce solutions you should also check out
django-oscar, which is developed by Tangent Labs in the UK. I used Oscar as a
base for my startup's shop (www.dolbeau.ca). It is somewhat more barebones
than LFS at the moment but it is designed to be extended in every way.

<http://tangentlabs.github.com/django-oscar/>

~~~
nmridul
There is also Satchless.

------
zalew
how does it compare to Satchmo?

